# owe tax abroad



## john.m (8 Feb 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hello,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I owe tax abroad. I wonder if anyone can offer any views? I lived overseas (in the EU) a few years ago. I still have an income tax bill of about 5000. It’s not too easy for me to pay that now. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The bill should have been closer to 2000. When I was making my last tax return there, I was not expecting to owe any tax at all, so did not really look into the available allowances. They will not allow to make the change and pay the 2000. So I’m feeling this is not very fair. I have contacted the ombudsman over there, who is not optimistic.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I’m wondering what to do. I am wondering if I am safe to just not pay it and never go back, or if they can pursue me here?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]John M[/FONT]


----------

